# Tricky roof, need advice!



## Dreadmaker (May 15, 2016)

Hi, first time poster here. I've been asked to look at redoing this roof (see attached pic) and while my first instinct is to run away I realize there are a lot of folk willing to do a not-so-great job, and I'd like to make sure it gets done right. The dome is only about 20 feet in diameter. Any advice would be appreciated!<br><br><br>


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

What type of roofing material is going back on?


----------



## Dreadmaker (May 15, 2016)

Shingles again, this is one of several domes at a hermitage


----------



## Dreadmaker (May 15, 2016)

I guess I'm wondering whether there is a better material than roofing paper to put under the shingles, or how to handle the paper over the fairly short radius of the dome.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

I'd use pieces of synthetic and put pleats in it so it will conform to the dome. Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## mikelin (Jan 19, 2017)

You could have gone for some other good material!


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## sharpadam (Apr 19, 2017)

Well roofing a dome, however short its diameter, is extremely challenging because of the extreme dexterity required to manage different slopes, angles and converging seams. May I know what shingles do you plan to use, asphalt or metal? as these two are best suited for domes.


----------



## eliteroofing (Apr 15, 2014)

You are going to have an issue with the curve of the surface. If it is bowed wood under then you are going to have issues with the shingles not lying flat. If it is piece wise flat you will have troubles with the angles. Very challenging. My guess is whatever you do it is not going to have the adherence a flat surface would have. Make sure the owner understands that.

Jesse
Elite Roofing


----------



## roofingrenonv (Nov 8, 2017)

Just be very upfront with the difficulty of the job and the owner will understand.


----------



## William Lawson (Feb 22, 2019)

*William Lawson*

find some good No.1 wood shingle and steam them until they are soft and bendable they will conform to the curvature and lay better than whats on there now. Old timers used to completely drain all asphalt from a Tar kettle fill it with water and blast the heat, they would put chicken wire over the kettle opening and lay there wood shingles ontop of chicken wire and steam them until soft and install them


----------



## Marco Fontana (Mar 10, 2019)

Whatever you use you will taper cut the top to keep it from curving up or down.


----------



## BirminghamRoofs (Jul 2, 2020)

Man that looks like i fun project


----------



## JonathanV (Oct 22, 2020)

For keeping everything nice and straight with even reveals I'd use a mix of reveal blocks and dry lines held to finish nails every three or four runs of shingle, measure up from the bottom to make sure they're consistent all the way around and good luck!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

JonathanV said:


> For keeping everything nice and straight with even reveals I'd use a mix of reveal blocks and dry lines held to finish nails every three or four runs of shingle, measure up from the bottom to make sure they're consistent all the way around and good luck!



Pretty sure he's finished that, thread is 4 years old


----------

